
Krita 4.2.0: First painting application with HDR support on Windows - Bro6666
https://krita.org/en/item/krita-4-2-0-the-first-painting-application-to-bring-hdr-support-to-windows
======
jcelerier
Krita is such a great example of a successful cross-platform app using KDE
frameworks[1] and Qt

[1]
[https://kde.org/products/frameworks/](https://kde.org/products/frameworks/)

------
zbobet2012
I love Krita, and have recently taken to painting much of Bob Ross's stuff
with it to learn... painting. But I do wish I had time to fix the performance
issues. It destroys my surface book I paint with.

~~~
boudewijnrempt
Weirdly enough, it works fine on my ancient Surface Pro 3. So check
[https://docs.krita.org/en/KritaFAQ.html#krita-is-
slow](https://docs.krita.org/en/KritaFAQ.html#krita-is-slow)

~~~
zbobet2012
Yeah I've gone through that a bunch and it did help, but it seems to be mostly
"slow brushes"... but like every brush is slow. The work to add AVX support on
the brushes helped those brushes, but not nearly enough. And even fast brushes
are perceptually laggy.

Really Krita would benefit massively from brushes being implemented on GPU but
the developers (rightly) are worried about the massive complexity gain.

------
loa-in-backup
> you can export your animations to mp4 and H.265. You need a version of
> FFMpeg that supports H.256

I believe author meant 265 not 256. Typical programmer typo.

~~~
tshannon
Ha, now I'm wondering how many times I've typed it wrong as well.

------
pavlov
Does anyone have experience with how Krita compares to Corel Painter?

I've long been using Painter for hobbyist digital painting, but I'm not very
happy about the price, the occasionally shoddy stability, and the in-app
purchase upsell Corel is nowadays pushing in every upgrade. I don't use the
crazy artistic brushes very much because they're so slow — just looking for
something with a decent set of customizable gouache/acrylic type brushes.

~~~
boudewijnrempt
Krita doesn't do the impasto-style stuff, though with the Digital Atelier
brush preset bundle, you can come close. There are a lot of brush engines, and
the brushes are very customizable. And it's free (donations accepted, if you
want automatic updates, go to Steam or the Windows Store), open source, and
there are no in-app purchases whatsoever.

~~~
pavlov
Sounds great, thanks a lot!

------
pzone
This is so cool! This makes Krita an even more attractive choice for color
grading and compositing CG renders. Great work Krita team!

------
paulcarroty
I wish Krita photo editing toolset will be good like painting, then I'll be
not forced to use Photoshop under wine :)

------
Mindwipe
Lots of people trying to make graphics for set-top boxes and TV playout
suddenly looking at Krita I expect.

------
unsignedint
Krita is a amazing tool. Hands down my favorite 2D image tool. HDR support
will make it even better! (Though I can't take advantage of it yet in my
environment!)

One feature I love is its coloring tool, which you only need to make a stroke
or two on a part to specify how you want color it.

I've colored this in about 5 minutes...

[https://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_i...](https://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=68316110)

------
vkaku
Sweet! Now I would want this on Gimp as well :)

Thank you for the effort of getting HDR to work on Angle.

~~~
puppable
With GEGL at last being implemented into GIMP proper, I would hope we're at
least a good step closer on that front! :)

------
ktpsns
Congratulations! I'm not that much into the buisness -- I wonder why the
market-dominating Adobe photoshop software didn't support this first?

~~~
dspillett
Demand wasn't high enough? Perhaps in part because people didn't realize that
they "need" it. Now the feature is out there and being talked about PS will no
doubt support it PDQ, directly or via a plug-in.

~~~
Mindwipe
There's definitely a level of demand.

I suspect that some of it might be waiting for Windows and MacOS's support to
become a bit more stable before writing too much code.

------
MagicPropmaker
Windows has had HDR support for a long time, and Photoshop, too, allows you to
paint in HDR.

[https://helpx.adobe.com/photoshop/using/high-dynamic-
range-i...](https://helpx.adobe.com/photoshop/using/high-dynamic-range-
images.html)

~~~
CarVac
That's HDR merging into a low dynamic range output.

Quite the opposite of displaying HDR imagery on an HDR monitor.

~~~
MagicPropmaker
Here's how to turn on a full HDR workflow in Photoshop, including displaying
HDR imagery on an HDR monitor:

[https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/How-to-
enable-30-...](https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/How-to-
enable-30-bit-in-Photoshop-1243/)

~~~
CarVac
Again, that's 10 bit but still low dynamic range.

It provides finer gradations to reduce banding, but doesn't change the tone
response curve to add more highlight brightness.

------
qwerty456127
> Select at the top ‘H.265, MPEG-H Part 2 (HEVC)’

Can't it use H.264 instead for better performance? H.265 is so slow...

~~~
Already__Taken
H.264 isn't capable of HDR is it?

~~~
detuur
Why not? For HDR you need two things: high bit depth and a transfer function
to match. H.264 supports both 10-bit video and at the very least the Hybrid-
Log Gamma function. H.264 also supports the Rec.2020 wide gamut colour space
so I don't see why it wouldn't support the PQ curve as well. So I _think_
HDR10 is also supported.

But at the very least HLG works on H.264.

~~~
zbobet2012
Very few H264 decoders can decode those profiles. Basically anything other
than Baseline, Main and High is going to be pretty hard to find. Hi10p,
Hi422p, etc. are very uncommon in hardware decoders (no iPhone or Core i7
processors supports these).

That leaves software decode, which is pretty hard on phones and other
constrained devices.

~~~
qwerty456127
Can't you take that kind of HDR H.264 video and then convert it to baseline
H.264 compressing the palette intelligently so it would look not exactly like
original yet still very much alike with everything significant easily
distinguishable visually?

------
testrun
Windows only.

~~~
hag
Which the post clearly states and is, as far as I can tell, because Windows
and DirectX is the only platform that supports it.

~~~
vetinari
That's not true; OpenGL, Vulkan and Metal also support HDR.

~~~
detaro
With currently shipping hardware and drivers? I know OpenGL can render HDR
internally, but can you send that to a HDR-capable device today?

~~~
boudewijnrempt
It just doesn't exist yet. There is a possibility that AMD might start
supporting HDR this year. Intel is working on it. Nvidia hasn't gotten much
further than
[https://www.x.org/wiki/Events/XDC2016/Program/xdc-2016-hdr.p...](https://www.x.org/wiki/Events/XDC2016/Program/xdc-2016-hdr.pdf)
. It'll come, but we're not there yet.

Mind, even on Windows, it's pretty messy and you have to do a lot of figuring
out and hacking platform layers to make it work.

